# boston/surrounding area



## hkbenj (Aug 7, 2007)

anyone know of any already 'established' squats/diy houses in the boston area? or, does anyone who lives around there wanna put me and my buddy up for a couple nights at the end of this month! let a sista know, peace


----------

